# Black Woman held/beaten by proud boys!!



## Lita (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2021)

They should be charged with kidnapping,because they held her against her will & be charged with assault


----------



## january noir (Jan 9, 2021)

Tell me these idiots have been arrested...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 9, 2021)

The pic is misleading though. The guy holding her was "rescuing her." 
There IS an investigation of this as a Hate crime. That detail is super important. THEY GETTING BOLD because that type of crime remains HARD to prove. 
I was trying to figure out the hair situation and they DID pull her extensions out. You know I'm all kind of mad but glad she wasn't hurt. She said the guy who pulled her out of the ruckus told her he was pretty sure they were gonna kill her.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jan 9, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The pic is misleading though. The guy holding her was "rescuing her."
> There IS an investigation of this as a Hate crime. That detail is super important. THEY GETTING BOLD because that type of crime remains HARD to prove.
> I was trying to figure out the hair situation and they DID pull her extensions out. You know I'm all kind of mad but glad she wasn't hurt. She said the guy who pulled her out of the ruckus told her he was pretty sure they were gonna kill her.


No he was not rescuing her. He held her as they maced her.


----------



## Guapa1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Absolutely disgusting. Please stay safe ladies! x


----------



## Kanky (Jan 10, 2021)

Black women need to carefully avoid places where the Trump people are. The media has been full of stories about how it was the support of black women that won it the democratic party, and they are mad.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 11, 2021)

Omg


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 11, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> No he was not rescuing her. He held her as they maced her.


Oh okay well SHE called some white guy her hero when she as interviewed.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 11, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> No he was not rescuing her. He held her as they maced her.



I am so confused
She said that the
guy who was holding
her whispered to her
not to do anything
because those people
were trying to kill her.

I did not think he held
her arms so she could
be maced
I thought that some
witch just happened to
be close and saw an
opportunity to mace her.

From the images
it seemed like
he did try to help
And there was a
witness (reporter)
according to this clip
so seems like she 
would have corrected
the story before it 
aired if the guy was
not a Good Samaritan


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jan 11, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> No he was not rescuing her. He held her as they maced her.



I was thinking that too, that he was holding her down, but she swears he saved her life. I don’t know, I definitely think he was one of the proud boys in these terrorist attacks, but she says otherwise in this interview.


In any case this is horrendous and it terrifies me because these monsters really believe they are sparking a race war. Please be careful ladies.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jan 11, 2021)

EagleEyes85 said:


> I was thinking that too, that he was holding her down, but she swears he saved her life. I don’t know, I definitely think he was one of the proud boys in these terrorist attacks, but she says otherwise in this interview.
> 
> 
> In any case this is horrendous and it terrifies me because these monsters really believe they are sparking a race war. Please be careful ladies.


She couldn't see who helped her according to the witness accounts. She thought it was him but apparently it wasn't ...


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 11, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> She couldn't see who helped her according to the witness accounts. She thought it was him but apparently it wasn't ...


She (the victim) couldn't
_see_ who helped her
but she knows that a
Good Samaritan carried
her from there
whispering to her and
the pics only show one
person doing that.

Also the reporter who
did not want to show
her face witnessed
who helped her.
Methinks if it had
not been the redhead
she would have said, no?
Or even ID'd him as a
bad guy who held her
while she got abused.

Methinks people are
misreading the images
and that the guy holding
her seems like he is
restraining her.
But that narrative is
not in those first-hand
accounts.



So whoever was
saying that to her
sounds to me like
someone who would
have been holding
her and trying to
keep her from reacting
and thus provoking
the attackers.

Also note she says
she was pepper sprayed
as that man who just
reassured her tried to
get her away.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 13, 2021)

Where are the arrests for the wrong doers?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 13, 2021)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Where are the arrests for the wrong doers?


This didn't happen to a black man so BLM has no skin in the game to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Sosoothing (Jan 13, 2021)

So the red bearded man possibly rescued her. And he happens to be a Proud boy. Both statements can be true.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 13, 2021)

Sosoothing said:


> So the red bearded man possibly rescued her. And he happens to be a Proud boy. Both statements can be true.


Well, paradoxes do
exist in their world.
For instance, a few of
Proud Boy members
have black women
as their SOs.

We already saw their
leader Enrique Tarrio's
family:



And below is Nick Ochs
the leader of a
Proud Boys' chapter
on Divorce Court
hoping to reconcile
with his black wife



Then there is
John Kinsman, another
Proud Boy who has a family
with a black woman


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 13, 2021)

From what I have read about the Proud Boys they are more into the whole male supremacy thing which is why there are Black, Hispanic,  Asian and Jewish members.   The best description of them is what Fight Club would look like in real life because men who look like Brad Pitt and Edward Norton don't need to be part of a club to demonstrate their place in the hierarchy of men. If you watch them in the  news, they are normally in trouble for brawling with other groups because boys are  dumb and these ones are proud of their dumb.   There is nuance between male supremacy and white supremacy.  There is also nuance between male supremacists and incels.  Which leads to the point of why it's not surprising that ranking members have black wives or that a proud boy looking dude would rescue a black woman from a crowd.    If you are a male supremacist, then women have a role and physically harming  or allowing women to be physically harmed is problematic.  That goes out the window if women are between them and fighting men from opposing groups which goes back to black women need to stay out of the protesting game but I digress.   
~~~~~~~~~~~~
I don't know if the ginger saved the black lady in the video but how many people could have picked her up and been whispering in her ear?   The incline drag technique he used is to carry her out is weird but it also removes any claim of inappropriate touching which couldn't be avoided if he lifted her with his forearm under her breasts which is the normal carrying technique.  

This is what an incline drag looks like.  





A man doing this to a woman would have two hands full of boobs.   That would have been  an even worse optic than what the pictures look like now.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jan 13, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> From what I have read about the Proud Boys they are more into the whole male supremacy thing which is why there are Black, Hispanic,  Asian and Jewish members.   The best description of them is what Fight Club would look like in real life because men who look like Brad Pitt and Edward Norton don't need to be part of a club to demonstrate their place in the hierarchy of men. If you watch them in the  news, they are normally in trouble for brawling with other groups because boys are  dumb and these ones are proud of their dumb.   There is nuance between male supremacy and white supremacy.  There is also nuance between male supremacists and incels.  Which leads to the point of why it's not surprising that ranking members have black wives or that a proud boy looking dude would rescue a black woman from a crowd.    If you are a male supremacist, then women have a role and physically harming  or allowing women to be physically harmed is problematic.  That goes out the window if women are between them and fighting men from opposing groups which goes back to black women need to stay out of the protesting game but I digress.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I don't know if the ginger saved the black lady in the video but how many people could have picked her up and been whispering in her ear?   The incline drag technique he used is to carry her out is weird but it also removes any claim of inappropriate touching which couldn't be avoided if he lifted her with his forearm under her breasts which is the normal carrying technique.
> 
> ...


You make a
lot of sense.


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 29, 2021)

Crazy I am glad she is alive but that’s traumatic.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m confused by this. Who holds someone like that if they’re trying to protect them? That’s not shielding her from any harm at all. It actually puts her in an even more vulnerable position. It doesn’t even look like this guy is taking her away from the crowd. He’s just standing there holding her arms down.


----------

